# Paralympic Rugby



## Furryanimal (Aug 29, 2021)

_



_


----------



## feywon (Aug 29, 2021)

i'm in USA and getting a message that "The uploader has not made this video available in your country."  Going to try loading one i found for other Americans to catch a glimpse.  We do have a team participating in current one i believe, but this clip from 2016.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 29, 2021)

Wheelchair rugby is quite thrilling. Hubby and I went to see the Invictus games in Sydney and watched two semi finals of this game. I think it was US v UK and Australia v France. We enjoyed it very much.


----------



## feywon (Aug 29, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> Wheelchair rugby is quite thrilling. Hubby and I went to see the Invictus games in Sydney and watched two semi finals of this game. I think it was US v UK and Australia v France. We enjoyed it very much.


i agree. i don't watch sports much but the paralympics do hold my attention more than regular.  Might be because i've known people who are 'differently abled' in various ways all my life.  More than once thinking about their solutions to challenges has motivated me to find ways around my own, to my mind lesser, challenges.


----------



## Furryanimal (Aug 29, 2021)

feywon said:


> i'm in USA and getting a message that "The uploader has not made this video available in your country."  Going to try loading one i found for other Americans to catch a glimpse.  We do have a team participating in current one i believe, but this clip from 2016.


VPN to UK


----------



## Kaila (Aug 29, 2021)

I too in the USA, can't get that link, but thanks for posting the thread topic.
I watched some of the Gold medal match, on mainstream TV,
today, between the UK and USA.
UK won the Gold, (their first medal ever in this sport)
and USA won the silver. (they've won Silver in this, in the past as well)

It was more interesting watching than I knew, as it differs greatly from field rugby.  They played this on indoor court, similar to basketball in some ways, and rugby in others, looked like a great sport and good game.  Those wheelchairs so well-designed for feeling free and moving; it must be a great experience, which includes, in addition to the work-out and skills and strategies, the social aspects/enjoyment of team participation, interaction and cooperation.


----------

